# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > بحوث ومقالات في القانون الجنائي >  ما هي العدالة الانتقالية؟

## نادين

تُشير العدالة الإنتقالية إلى مجموعة التدابير القضائية وغير القضائية التي قامت بتطبيقها دول مختلفة من أجل معالجة ما ورثته من إنتهاكات جسيمة لحقوق الإنسان.

وتتضمّن هذه التدابير الملاحقات القضائية، ولجان الحقيقة، وبرامج جبر الضرر وأشكال متنوّعة من إصلاح المؤسسات.

وليست العدالة الإنتقالية نوعًا "خاصًّا" من العدالة، إنّما مقاربة لتحقيق العدالة في فترات الإنتقال من النزاع و/أو قمع الدولة. ومن خلال محاولة تحقيق المحاسبة والتعويض عن الضحايا، تقدّم العدالة الإنتقالية اعترافاً بحقوق الضحايا وتشجّع الثقة المدنية، وتقوّي سيادة القانون والديمقراطية.

ما أهمية العدالة الإنتقالية؟

على أثر انتهاكات جسيمة لحقوق الإنسان، يحقّ للضحايا أن يروا معاقبة المرتكبين ومعرفة الحقيقة والحصول على تعويضات.

ولأنّ الإنتهاكات المنتظمة لحقوق الإنسان لا تؤثّر على الضحايا المباشرين وحسب، بل على المجتمع ككلّ، فمن واجب الدول أن تضمن، بالإضافة إلى الإيفاء بهذه الموجبات، عدم تكرار تلك الإنتهاكات، وبذلك واجب خاص يقضي بإصلاح المؤسّسات التي إما كان لها يد في هذه الإنتهاكات أو كانت عاجزة عن تفاديها.

وعلى الأرجح أنّ تاريخاً حافلاً بالإنتهاكات الجسيمة التي لم تُعالج سيؤدي إلى انقسامات اجتماعية وسيولّد غياب الثقة بين المجموعات وفي مؤسّسات الدولة، فضلاً عن عرقلة الأمن والأهداف الإنمائية أو إبطاء تحقيقهما. كما أنّه سيطرح تساؤلات بشأن الإلتزام بسيادة القانون وقد يؤول في نهاية المطاف إلى حلقة مفرغة من العنف في أشكال شتّى.

وكما يبدو جليًّا في معظم الدول حيث تُرتكَب إنتهاكات لحقوق الإنسان، تأبى مطالب العدالة أن "تتلاشى".

عناصر سياسة شاملة للعدالة الإنتقالية

ليست مختلف العناصر المكوَّنة لسياسة العدالة الإنتقالية عبارةً عن أجزاء في لائحة عشوائية، إنّما هي تتصل الواحدة بالأخرى عمليًّا ونظريًّا. وأبرز هذه العناصر الأساسية هي:

الملاحقات القضائية، لاسيّما تلك التي تطال المرتكبين الذين يُعتَبَرون أكثر من يتحمّل المسؤولية.
جبر الضرر، الذي تعترف الحكومات عبره بالأضرار المتكبَّدة وتتّخذ خطوات لمعالجتها. وغالباً ما تتضمّن هذه المبادرات عناصر مادية (كالمدفوعات النقدية أو الخدمات الصحيّة على سبيل المثال) فضلاً عن نواحٍ رمزية (كالإعتذار العلني أو إحياء يوم الذكرى).
إصلاح المؤسسات ويشمل مؤسسات الدولة القمعية على غرار القوى المسلّحة، والشرطة والمحاكم، بغية تفكيك – بالوسائل المناسبة – آلية الإنتهاكات البنيوية وتفادي تكرار الإنتهاكات الخطيرة لحقوق الإنسان والإفلات من العقاب.
لجان الحقيقة أو وسائل أخرى للتحقيق في أنماط الإنتهاكات المنتظمة والتبليغ عنها، وللتوصية بإجراء تعديلات وللمساعدة على فهم الأسباب الكامنة وراء الإنتهاكات الخطيرة لحقوق الإنسان.
وهذه ليست بلائحة مغلقة. فقد أضافت دول مختلفة تدابير أخرى. فتخليد الذكرى، مثلاً، والجهود العديدة للحفاظ على ذكرى الضحايا من خلال إنشاء متاحف، وإقامة نصب تذكارية وغيرها من المبادرات الرمزية مثل إعادة تسمية الأماكن العامة، وغيرها، قد باتت جزءاً مهماً من العدالة الإنتقالية في معظم أنحاء العالم.

ومع أنّ تدابير العدالة الانتقالية ترتكز على موجبات قانونية وأخلاقية متينة، إلّا أنّ هامش الاستيفاء بهذه الموجبات كبير، وبذلك ما من معادلة تناسب السياقات كافة.

منقول

----------


## نادين

تشير التطبيقات الفعلية للمفهوم إلى أن أي برنامج لتحقيق العدالة الانتقالية عادة ما يهدف لتحقيق مجموعة من الأهداف تشمل: وقف الانتهاكات المستمرة لحقوق الإنسان، التحقيق في الجرائم الماضية؛ تحديد المسئولين عن انتهاكات حقوق الإنسان ومعاقبتهم، تعويض الضحايا؛ منع وقوع انتهاكات مستقبلية، الحفاظ على السلام الدائم، الترويج للمصالحة الفردية والوطنية.

 ولتحقيق تلك الأهداف، تتبع العديد من الاستراتيجيات بعضها ذي صبغة قضائية وبعضها لا يحمل هذه الصبغة، هي: الدعاوى الجنائية: وتشمل هذه تحقيقات قضائية مع المسئولين عن ارتكاب انتهاكات حقوق الإنسان؛ وكثيراً ما يركز المدعون تحقيقاتهم على من يعتقد أنهم يتحملون القدر الأكبر من المسؤولية عن الانتهاكات الجسيمة أو المنهجية. ويمكن القول إن أول إعمال لهذه الآلية كان مع محاكمات نورمبرج التي أجريت للنازيين في ألمانيا بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية. وهي قد تتم على المستوى أو الإقليمي أو الدولي أو من قبل بعض الأجهزة الخاصة مثل المحكمة الخاصة بسيراليون.

 لجان الحقيقة: وهي هيئات غير قضائية تجري تحقيقات بشأن الانتهاكات التي وقعت في الماضي القريب، وإصدار تقارير وتوصيات بشأن سبل معالجة الانتهاكات والترويج للمصالحة، وتعويض الضحايا وإحياء ذكراهم، وتقديم مقترحات لمنع تكرر الانتهاكات مستقبلا. برامج التعويض أو جبر الضرر: وهذه مبادرات تدعمها الدولة، وتسهم في جبر الأضرار المادية والمعنوية المترتبة على انتهاكات الماضي؛ وتقوم عادة بتوزيع خليط من التعويضات المادية والرمزية على الضحايا، وقد تشمل هذه التعويضات المالية والاعتذارات الرسمية. الإصلاح المؤسسي: وتستهدف إصلاح المؤسسات التي لعبت دورا في هذه الانتهاكات (غالبا القطاع الأمني والمؤسسات العسكرية والشرطية والقضائية.. وغيرها)، وإلى جانب تطهير هذه الأجهزة من المسئولين غير الأكفاء والفاسدينِ، غالبا ما تشمل هذه الجهود تعديلات تشريعية وأحيانا دستورية.

 كما يشير الواقع إلى وجود آليات أخرى من قبيل جهود تخليد الذكرى وتشمل إقامة المتاحف والنصب التذكارية التي تحفظ الذكرى العامة للضحايا، وترفع مستوى الوعي الأخلاقي بشأن جرائم الماضي. ويمكن أن تتم هذه الآليات على المستوى الوطني بشكل كامل، أو على المستوى الدولي أو على نحو مختلط أو هجين مثل الترتيبات الخاصة في سيراليون وتيمور الشرقية وكوسوفا، إذ يعد إنشاء الاستراتيجيات المختلطة أو الهجينة للعدالة الانتقالية استجابة منطقية للمشكلات التي تواجه الاستراتيجيات ذات الطابع الدولي مثل البعد الجغرافي والانفصال القيمي عن المجتمعات المعنية، ومن ثم فالاستراتيجيات الهجينة من المتوقع أن تكون أكثر قدرة على تحقيق المصالحة الوطنية والسلام الاجتماعي، لاسيما في حال اعتمادها على مجموعة من القيم الاجتماعية والثقافية قادرة على استيعاب الاختلافات في روايات الأطراف المختلفة للأعمال العدائية التي تكون هذه المجتمعات قد شهدتها. من ناحية أخرى، لا تعمل آليات ومناهج العدالة الانتقالية بصورة منفصلة عن بعضها البعض إنما تعمل وفق رؤية تكاملية فيما بينها وقد تكون مكملة لبعضها البعض؛ فمثلا قد يعتبر البعض إن قول الحقيقة دون تعويضات خطوة بلا معنى، كما إن منح تعويضات مادية دون عمليات مكملة لقول الحقيقة والمكاشفة سيكون بنظر الضحايا محاولة لشراء صمتهم. كما إن تكامل عملية التعويض مع المحاكمات يمكن أن توفر جبرا للأضرار أكثر شمولا مما توفره كل على انفراد. وقد تحتاج التعويضات من جانب آخر إلي دعمها بواسطة الإصلاحات المؤسسية لإعلان الالتزام الرسمي بمراجعة الهياكل التي ساندت أو ارتكبت انتهاكات حقوق الإنسان.مع الأخذ في الحسبان إن النصب التذكارية غالباً ما تهدف إلي التعويض الرمزي والجبر المعنوي للأضرار.

----------


## elsayyada

العدالة الانتقالية!!!

----------

